
Show HN: Enable New Eslint Rules More Easily - dsmitchell1
https://github.com/Faithlife/suppress-eslint-errors
======
dsmitchell1
One of the most common reasons for disabling an otherwise useful eslint rule
is the cost of going and updating all of your existing code to follow it.

Often, there isn't a great business case for doing this, and so the lint rule
sits disabled while new violations slowly creep in.

suppress-eslint-errors suppresses existing violations so that you can start
getting the benefit of the checks against new code.

